# Alum or Carbon for indoor FITA



## michigan ken (Mar 25, 2007)

After being out of the sport for a number of years due to work obligations, I finally got the opportunity to jump back in to it full force last year. I purchased a 1/2 doz. x-jammers from a friend and was very pleased with the results. Well it's time to buy more arrows and I was wondering if I am giving up any thing by shooting .003 streightness vs. .001 in a X7, or will the carbons be more consistent over time? I want to spend my money wisely. Thanks for your opinions.


----------



## DRFrance (Feb 4, 2006)

*Ratings are improved*

The ratings are improving for your arrows... and they last longer in the target butts. I seem to get much longer life from my X-Jammers as well.

Good luck


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

Personally I get way more life out of my carbons. I would go through a dozen alums a year. I still have my first set of carbons. last year I went to CX with the X-Jammers and I haven't looked back.


----------



## michigan ken (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks for your posts.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

The GoldTip 22-series, in the Ultra-lite Pro's have the same tolerances as the ACC....0.001

"Large diameter shafts don’t have to be heavy. Nor do lightweight shafts have to be week. The Ultralight Series 22 is the perfect marriage of light weight, large diameter and Gold Tip toughness. When tested against other large diameter carbon shafts, the Ultralight Series 22 has shown nearly double the impact strength, and at an amazing 7.3grains per inch. Ultralight Series 22 arrows are available in two grades, the standard Ultralight at +/-005” and the _Ultralight Pro at +/-.001”, and are FITA legal at a .338” outside diameter."_

Here's the GoldTip link.....just offering up another carbon arrow possibility.

http://www.goldtip.com/products/family.asp?cid=5-1D2A3285-C550-4D31-970B-C46174815B46&rnd=240664640

field14


----------

